# wesson AKA Dean



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

i've never had a fish that had two names depending on the day... but my poor Dean/Wesson just past.... he was a cute little guy... one of the most active bettas i ever owned.. he was given to me by a freind.... he was in bad shape when i got him... but seemed healthy up intill today... i saw lack of eating and a huge white spot...  you will be missed buddy


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe I'm sorry. =[
I love the name Dean, my favorite tv show's favorite character is named Dean. =D

Atleast you gave him a nice happy ending!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------

